

Experimental HTML5 canvas image editor - philavery08
http://pico.li/RTN5xf

======
binarymax
<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=sozen>

~~~
ThePinion
_sigh_

------
ThePinion
Very cool, almost comparable to Aviary, but I can definitely see why it's
considered "experimental." Trying to make a something red ended up blue, and a
mess of other bugs. It also suffers from Chrome (webkit) highlighting parts of
the page you weren't trying to.. All in all, very cool and can't wait to see
where this goes.

------
TomGullen
Needs some ondragstart="return false" in there but otherwise this is pretty
cool

